# Diverter Valves/ Blow Off Valves Spitting Oil onto Hood and Engine Bay!!!



## Luckiee (May 4, 2020)

Whenever i drive my car 2.7t and make the diverter valves make noise they throw oil and the harder i step on it the more oil that will come out ? People have been telling me it can be the turbos but dont see white or blue smoke coming out the exhaust, It also seems like the car stays on boost the whole time so im kinda confused . Can it just be the diverter valves themselves allowing oil through or is it something else please and thank you and if recommend to change the Diverters which are the best for stage 3 fully straight piped ?? Please and thank you BTW i do have aftermarket ones now but not sure of the brand they sounded good since they came on the car.


----------

